# Paph barbigerum (barbigerum x barbigerum fma. aureum) AQ/AOS



## paphreek (Oct 11, 2010)

Just got an AQ on this cross. Two plants were awarded AM's, one aureum and one coloratum. This is a cell phone picture from one of the judges. I will try to post pictures when I get them back this weekend.


----------



## Pete (Oct 11, 2010)

WOW. that is amazing. Im so happy for you!! great growing.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 11, 2010)

Ha! A chorus line of Paphs! Love it.


----------



## smartie2000 (Oct 11, 2010)

:clap: congrats!!


----------



## toddybear (Oct 11, 2010)

What a cluster!


----------



## slippertalker (Oct 11, 2010)

Congratulations! I'm looking forward to blooming my seedlings from this cross.


----------



## Darin (Oct 11, 2010)

Awesome!!! Way to go Ross!!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 11, 2010)

Congratulations Ross! :clap:


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 11, 2010)

Yepee!! Congratulations Ross! Would love to have one of the aureum


----------



## NYEric (Oct 11, 2010)

Congrats. When you get a chance I'd like to see the second and third from the right, thanx.


----------



## paphreek (Oct 11, 2010)

Second from the right is Paph barbigerum fma. aureum 'Deerwood Triple Play' AM/AOS. It is a first bloom seedling with three flowers. The shading makes the pouches look dark, but they are actually green/yellow.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 11, 2010)

No, no, you didn't understand, I'd like to _"see"_ them! :evil: send them to me for a closer look!


----------



## emydura (Oct 11, 2010)

Congratulations Ross. They look stunning. Look forward to seeing some closeup photos.

David


----------



## Jorch (Oct 11, 2010)

what a wonderful family!! :clap:


----------



## Scooby5757 (Oct 11, 2010)

Congrats!!! An AQ really before the greenhouse was up. That's impressive! :clap:


----------



## Brian Monk (Oct 11, 2010)

Congrats Ross! An AQ is about the best honor a breeder cn get, and you certainly deserve it.


----------



## Ernie (Oct 11, 2010)

Awesome, Ross!!! A great compliment for any hybridizer! From the fish net, looks like they went on a trip to Chicago? They put up netting around the educational center at the Chi Botanic Garden to keep birds from craching into the glass. 

Congrats!!! Sorry I missed it.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 11, 2010)

Congrats, Ross! That's great. And I agree -- I'd love to see close-ups.

Two of my seedlings are in spike. :clap:


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 11, 2010)

:drool::drool: Congrats!!:clap::clap: I saw them! They were as cute as can be! They were all set up, the photographer was almost ready, and then it came as no surprise when I saw who's name was on the paperwork!


----------



## paphreek (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the nice comments. I was going to take my own photos before I packed them, but I was running out of time on Thursday. I needed to get them down to south Minneapolis by 7:30 PM so they could fly out the next day. Many thanks to Karen M., who brought them to Chicago for me.


----------



## paphjoint (Oct 12, 2010)

Impressive !


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 12, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Ha! A chorus line of Paphs! Love it.



hehe, that's exactly what I thought when I saw the photo...


awesome!


----------



## paphreek (Oct 12, 2010)

Here are some more pictures sent to me by L'il Frog. Thanks for sharing them.

Here's the bunch getting ready for the group shot.






Paph barbigerum fma. aureum 'Deerwood Triple Play' AM/AOS





I'm assuming this one is Paph barbigerum 'Studly' AM/AOS


----------



## etex (Oct 12, 2010)

:clap::clap:OMG- Ross, Congrats!! Your bevy of beauties look wonderful!!:drool::drool: Great work breeding and growing!!


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 12, 2010)

:drool::drool::drool:

wow!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 12, 2010)

paphreek said:


> Paph barbigerum fma. aureum 'Deerwood Triple Play' AM/AOS



For me!? You shouldn't have; but thank you very much!


----------



## suss16 (Oct 12, 2010)

WoW! Congrats! and a job well done!


----------



## swamprad (Oct 12, 2010)

Great news, congratulations!!


----------



## fibre (Oct 12, 2010)

:clap::clap::clap:Congrats from Europe, Ross! Well done breeding!:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Candace (Oct 12, 2010)

Woohooo!


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 12, 2010)

Wow, congrats on yoru wonderful 'soccer team'...   How do you get barbigerum to bloom 3 flowers per spike..? Please share your secret...


----------



## paphreek (Oct 12, 2010)

paphioboy said:


> Wow, congrats on yoru wonderful 'soccer team'...   How do you get barbigerum to bloom 3 flowers per spike..? Please share your secret...



The flowers are not on the same spike. It is three growths blooming on the plant's first bloom. My secret? Find a great plant.oke:


----------



## tenman (Oct 13, 2010)

Wonderful plants. How on earth did you pack them for flight to protect the flowers?


----------



## paphreek (Oct 13, 2010)

tenman said:


> Wonderful plants. How on earth did you pack them for flight to protect the flowers?



They were tightly packed in a box and taped to the bottom. I put a little cotton around the flowers to separate them, but I don't know if that helped or hurt them. It sure would be nice to have one or two other judgings near Mpls/St Paul. The only one we have is the St Paul Winter Carnival Orchid Show in late January. One of the next closest is only a week later in Madison, WI (about a six hour drive). There is also one in Des Moines, Iowa in July, but that is far enough to require an overnight stay, too. 

The one good thing we have going for us is our local Twin Cities AOS judges, who are willing to bring plants to judging for us.


----------



## hardy (Oct 13, 2010)

WOW!!! :drool::drool::drool:
Congratulations for the award! :clap:


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Oct 13, 2010)

WhooooHooooo! Congrats! I am so glad I got some of these from you  So far, of the two album ones, one is in triple spike (just arching over the leaves now), and of the colored ones, one was in triple spike but blasted the smallest one (I wondered why that growth spiked anyway), and the other has one spike coming! I'll post pics of your 'chids as soon as they're open or at least larger buds!


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 14, 2010)

Mrs. Paph that's great! Makes me want to run out to the GH right now & see if mine is deciding to do anything!


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 15, 2010)

Excellent growing Ross!!!! Congratulations for the awards!!:clap::clap:!! Jean

and thanks for those cool pics!!!


----------



## chrismende (Oct 15, 2010)

Such excitement for all of us! Ross, I've got to meet you and your plants sometime! Your breeding skills are truly wonderful!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 15, 2010)

You can buy them! oke:


----------



## paphreek (Oct 15, 2010)

NYEric said:


> You can buy them! oke:



I still have some of this cross for sale.


----------



## e-spice (Oct 16, 2010)

Great job Ross!!! We're all happy for you!

e-spice


----------



## jblanford (Oct 16, 2010)

Congrats!! Ross they look just great, You do such great work with your plants, I'm proud I can say I know you...... Jim


----------

